# track cleaning??



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, guys. I'm not sure where to post this question so- here goes. What do you use to:a) clean the plastic surface of ho track, and:b) keep the rail clean and corrosion-free? Thanks in advance for any and all responses. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex, Canada's most southerly HO facility


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Static paper towels/lint roller for regular cleaning of the plastic track.Windex on a lint free towel for heavier duty. Use a rail cleanig eraser(you can use any hard block eraser for this) to clean the rails/tape, followed by a cloth dampend with lighter fluid to remove dirt and tarnish from the power rails.
Hope this will help you.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

For rail cleaning:

Walthers Bright Boy rail cleaner:
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/949-521

Followed by a clean rag.

Track:
409 or Simple Green


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Be carefull if you use 409 or Simple Green. They can damage plastic if you let them stay on it to long.
The Brightboy works well, but an art eraser( the hard kind, not gum) from a Craft Store will work just as well.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

409 works well.Gets up all the grease and oild real nice.

I usually use straight rubbing alcohol tho.Seems to work pretty well for me.
Just dont smoke when you use it or you'll burn down your track.

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Vinegar and Windex mixed,1/3 vinegar to 2/3's windex,and soft lint free towels are what i use,then vaccumn the heck outta it. :wave:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

in a month or 2 you can buy a new reinvented oscar 2 (actually cleans track) still in the design stages thinkin about an x-traction model and a thunderjet 500 model


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been using WD40 for the tracks and rails. One good wipe every couple of weeks keeps the dust off and I have no oxidation on the rails. My tracks are in a garage that is cold, dusty and damp. The tracks are sectional Tyco and Tomy and have been painted. I have had no problems and have been doing this for a couple of years. I do keep the track covered with a tarp when not in use. You do need to let the track sit for a 1/2 hour or so after you clean it and before you race on it.


----------



## T-Jet Man (Jul 28, 2006)

I also use WD40. I spray it on a rag, wipe down the track and it cleans up everything like new. Gets off the old crud that builds up as well. If you let your track set for a little it will be perfect. Sometimes I will run my cars right after putting it on and it cleans up the tires as well. pretty slippery though. I read some place it was bad for your track but I have been using this for over a year and my track looks and performs like new. T-Jet Man


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's what their not tellin' us that's important, or is it?*

 I'm a card carrying Neanderthal. (old school lock and joiner on the home track) What I'm really curious about is the so called propietary voodoo that some restorers espouse on E-bay. Any body got a clue? A couple three or four times a year I use a hard eraser, then vacuum, and wipe down with Black Back by Mothers. Then I remove the excess by buffing with my trusty tube sock. Tedious, yes! Keeping your cars clean, not over oiling, and using quality tires that dont degrade all help in keeping the scrime to a minimum. Obviously the more you run your junk the less corrosion accumulates. For the occasional wierd spot in the heat of battle, I like the quickee rub with a quarter. After 40 years it's the only quick cleaner that has'nt gone up in price! LOL. BH


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Another vote for a clean rag and some WD-40. It's always worked well for me.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess I'm gonna have to try that W-D40 trick. Great thread, again.  rr


----------

